# That Mommy makes me so MAD!!!



## wabbitmom12 (May 19, 2008)

OOO, have any of you other buns out dere had this expewience? I am Dutchess, and my hooman, Mommy, went away wifout me dis weekend. When she comed home last nite, she wanted to pick me ups and hold me...but I wuZ mad with her!! Her was gone, like 3 dayz, an now she wants too make up wiz me? I dun't think so!! I missed her really a lots. That daddy feeded me and petted me, and so did that girl I love named Sister. But I wanted MY MOMMEEE! So when she comed home, I wuz excited, but then I remembured bein lonely for her, and so I pouted. When she came to my room to talk wiz me, I THUMPED at her really loud! And I looked at her from the corner of my eye, too. Then when she opened my cage door and tried to touch my luvly fur, I stompeded my foot again and ran into my little tent. When she wuzn't lookin, I sticked my tongue out at her, yes, I did. And shecould not makes me come out of dat tent, haha. She evun petted my furz and scritchy scratcheded my back. I had to bunny purr a little (I couldn't help myself), but I would not come out!! Then her thought she could send in that big tall boy named Brother to get me, but I hurd her talkin in the other roomy and I didn't fall for that one. NO SIR!! I stayed in dat tent. Later, that Daddy trickeded me. (So now I's mad wiz him too!)He got me out of da tent by giving me my nightly banana chip, and grabbeded me andtooked me to Mommee. She talked all lovey-dovey to me an kissed my nosie. And she scratchyed my back until I gaved her a bunny kiss...I couldn't help myself. Well, we will just see about tonite. She can't make me come out of my tent! She can't make me give hers some kisses. She can't make me do da bunny purr.She can't makeme forgive her. No, No, No!! I's just too mad with her.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 20, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## Atorres61472 (May 20, 2008)

yous know wat our hooman is also called mommy. When she bringed us home she bought this brown bag thingy that has windows and we can see out and she taked us everywhere and when she would say we was going out we would get into the bag thingy after we got brushed and everything and off wed go but last week our mommy said get ready to go to hooston and the hooman called sisty and the one called bubba got all dressed up and we was thinking mommy was busy so we started to groom and we ran around the living room we went by the brown thingy and mommy didnt put us in can you believe that she put us back in our bed and closed the run door. We was so mad but mommy forgot to put the top on the run so while she was gone we got out and helped ourselfs to some hay and some food and we pooped cause we was mad and when mommy came home from hooston you know what she brought baby spinach like that was going to make up for it. so good for you standing your ground but wes are suckers for baby spinach so and besides we loves our mommy and she had spinach


----------



## timetowaste (May 21, 2008)

hallo!!! this be nemo, and my humin is not called mommy. she says she don't wanna be da mommy. she says she da tracy!! she my tracy!!!! and she use to take me all ova dah place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and den she get da full time job cause she.....gradumated or sumtin like dat! SOMETIMES i get to go to places wit my tracy but sometimes she grooms me and gets me all ready it feels like and den she just LEAVES. LEAVES ME. UGH.

sum peeples i tell you dutchess.

nemo


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 21, 2008)

OOO, those mommies (and Tracys) are so tricky sometimes!! An, ya know guyz, they wouldn't likes it if we left DEM at home all alone. Why do dey do that?


----------



## bunnytoes (May 23, 2008)

You guys r wright. Those hoomen shid take us wheres they go because we are smart and beetiful. I always stomp and run went mommy comes home fro vacation.. ...but they sur r tricky with the nacks.


----------



## bunnytoes (May 23, 2008)

Good ting is when the girl da takes care of me when mommy is gone feeds me lots more. I beg a lot and she feeds me. Mommy always says I get fat when she gone. HEE HEE


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 23, 2008)

Ha, Ha on Mom!! 

And, yes yous should thump when she comeses back home. 'Cause us buns should go evweyhere, dat's why!


----------



## Becca (Aug 2, 2008)

hehe i nearly laff my tail off - and that woud be bad because i hav a very bootiful tail

Dipppy


----------



## sdellin (Aug 3, 2008)

Why did nobody tell be befoe dat theys so many funny bunnies on dis place?! I jus laff and laff. I can't stop. I laff so hard readin dis stuff, its so funny.

I can relate. My mommy (she also called "mommy") she went off and leff me wit da aunt Darlene. Aunt Darlene, she nice, sheeze a pushover fo da nacks, but she jus not my mommy! I got lots of good stuff, but mommy jus didn't stay away long enuf. I still jus 6 pounds.

My mommy, she so nice dat she gotta babysit all dos darn neighbors doggies all da time. We gotta shepard here now, and he jus sit and stare at me all day long. Or else he be ova there starin at da Choochi (dat be da chinchilla... mommy say he my brother cause I got da same coloring and markings, but he jus a little o' 2 pound wiggly thing. He cute, but he not no bunny, so I don't know how mommy think he my brother, but you know them mommies, they so silly sometimes). Anyway, dat shepard, he just sit and stare from one cage to da other.

Okay. dats all from me for now, I gotta go eat some hay cause it's been about three minutes since I had some and I eats a lot of dat stuff. I got reall good poopies cause I eats it alot. Talk to yall funny bunnies later.


----------



## ZoohCorner (Aug 11, 2008)

wabbitmom12 wrote:


> OOO, have any of you other buns out dere had this expewience?Â  I am Dutchess, and my hooman, Mommy, went away wifout me dis weekend.Â  When she comed home last nite, she wanted to pick me ups and hold me...but I wuZÂ  mad with her!!Â  Her was gone, like 3 dayz, an now she wants too make up wiz me?Â  I dun't think so!!Â  I missed her really a lots.Â  That daddy feeded me and petted me, and so did that girl I love named Sister.Â  But I wanted MY MOMMEEE!Â  So when she comed home, I wuz excited, but then I remembured bein lonely for her, and so I pouted.Â  When she came to my room to talk wiz me, I THUMPED at her really loud!Â  And I looked at her from the corner of my eye, too.Â  Then when she opened my cage door and tried to touch my luvly fur, I stompeded my foot again and ran into my little tent.Â  When she wuzn't lookin, I sticked my tongue out at her, yes, I did.Â  And sheÂ could not makes me come out of dat tent, haha.Â  She evun petted my furz and scritchy scratcheded my back.Â  I had to bunny purr a little (I couldn't help myself), but I would not come out!!Â  Then her thought she could send in that big tall boy named Brother to get me, but I hurd her talkin in the other roomy and I didn't fall for that one.Â  NO SIR!!Â  I stayed in dat tent.Â Â  Later, that Daddy trickeded me.Â  (So now I's mad wiz him too!)Â Â He got me out of da tent by giving me my nightly banana chip, and grabbeded me andÂ tooked me to Mommee.Â  She talked all lovey-dovey to me an kissed my nosie.Â  And she scratchyed my back until I gaved her a bunny kiss...I couldn't help myself.Â  Well, we will just see about tonite.Â  She can't make me come out of my tent!Â  She can't make me give hers some kisses.Â  She can't make me do da bunny purr.Â She can't makeÂ me forgive her. Â No, No, No!!Â  I's just too mad with her.



We ALLLLL been there. Sometimes mommies just *suck*. Then they spend hours and hours rubbing ears and backs and foots and... then they are sorta okay again.

Stoopid mommies. :X


----------



## Flopster (Aug 11, 2008)

I like to stay home with the daddy guy. He is so better dan mommy. Mommy always tells dem no more treats and calls me chubby and says I look like a polar bear not wabbit. The daddy guy gives me everyting I wants and I just give him a little sniff sniff and he says "you want treats?" I get all da nanners, and plums, and fruits and dos yummy gummy bears tings. Those really make mommy mad, daddy always gets welled at and she says I no can has gummy bears. HAHA mommy, I will gets dos bears everytime you not lookin!!!!!

Hay waits, maybe dats why I lookin like a bear? Um..I want my mommy.

- Ruby


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Flopster wrote: *


> . Those really make mommy mad, daddy always gets welled at and she says I no can has gummy bears. HAHA mommy, I will gets dos bears everytime you not lookin!!!!!



HA HA on the mommy!!!!

I'm glad to see I'm not da only one dat gets mad with the mommies.

Guyz, I am tinkin about fogiving dat mommy, finally. Do 's yous think I should? She say she be punished enuf! I weeeaaalllllllyyyyy love her, so maybe........?


----------



## Becknutt (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't know. What kind of treats is she offerin ya?



Oopsie, I accidently posted as Mommy. This is Ruby & the Flopster. Shh..don't tell I is on her name on the computer.


----------



## Atorres61472 (Aug 15, 2008)

Im tink its otay to fogive her she realllly soorry and she loves you so its otay go ahead and give her som bunna luvin Dutchess


----------



## sdellin (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey, dat mommy got me some new hay! she said I would like it because it's sweet western timothy hay. So, I tried it... and sure enuf, I liked it. I ate it all up because it's so good.

I got a question for you all: sometimes I refuse to eat my fresh veggies and I just want hay. Am I normal? Do you other bunnies eat so much hay? Now I will take nanner chips instead, but sometimes I just gotta have dat hay.

By the way, I figured sumthin out: gettin petted is quite enjoyable. Now I goes over to the gate so dat mommy can scratchy my dewlap, not just for treats anymore. I think that made her a happy mommy. I gettin so used to bein a house bunny, I can't figure how I ever thought bein out in dat other lady's yard was fun. I finally started playing with (well, tearin up) my toys. I didn't used to know they was toys. I thought they was just there to take up space. Now I know they for me to play with.


----------



## Flopster (Aug 19, 2008)

Floppy usually likes to eat a lot of hay, he usually will eat anything but sometimes he turns his nose up at dinner veggies for hay. Ok by me, cuz that means I get more. Haha!



Ruby


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Becknutt wrote: *


> I don't know. What kind of treats is she offerin ya?


Well, da Mommee doesn't give as many snackers as da Wabbitdad does. But sometimeses she gives me bananer chips. YUM! YUM!! I likes them!

Hey, but guess what, guyz? Today's da Mommee's birfday! Wait a sec,....what is dat birfday thing anyhows? Well, so the other hoomins be making a fuss all over da Mommee. Da Wabbitdad tooked me outta my little tent and brought me to see her. I twied to pwetend I wuz mad or scaredy. I looked at her from da corner of my eyez!!! But then, she scritchy scratchyed my back. An I melt, just likeda ice cube. So, I gave her andda Wabbitdad some kisses. AnMommee kissied me on my nosie too. I tink maybbbeee I will forgives her. She sure do love me a way lots! I hope she plannin to spen sum time wis me later.


----------

